
Cherish Smart but Lazy People - blewis
http://www.onesock.net/2010/01/11/cherish-smart-but-lazy-people/
======
bilch
This seems to be a more boring paraphrase of Nazi general Knut von
Hammerstein-Equord's _"I divide my officers into four classes; the clever, the
lazy, the industrious, and the stupid. Each officer possesses at least two of
these qualities. Those who are clever and industrious are fitted for the
highest staff appointments. Use can be made of those who are stupid and lazy.
The man who is clever and lazy however is for the very highest command; he has
the temperament and nerves to deal with all situations. But whoever is stupid
and industrious is a menace and must be removed immediately!"_
(<http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Kurt_von_Hammerstein-Equord>)

~~~
gxs
Not only is his take more interesting, it somehow carries more weight hearing
from a Nazi general. Thanks for the link.

~~~
ajb
Wikipedia seems to think he was anything but a Nazi: 'Hammerstein-Equord was
involved in several plots to overthrow Hitler' etc.

------
rgrove
Stupid people don't tend to make very good programmers, no matter how
industrious they are.

~~~
diN0bot
ranking people based on their roles in a company is a poor perspective.
respecting everyone and not putting them in tidy (and possibly insulting)
boxes is a better perspective.

~~~
dunstad
Ranking people has nothing to do with the people themselves. It's supposed to
make the company more efficient.

------
shin_lao
Yeah sure. Every human being in a company can be reduced to 2 qualities.

At least he could have read about the Big 5 or the MBTI, made by people who
gave a bit more thought about how to categorize human beings.

Although there are people who are genuinely lazy, most of the time the problem
is lack of motivation.

